# Schwimmteich - Zyperngras



## fischerl (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

habe mich lange hier nicht gemeldet.
wir haben unsren Schwimmteich 2009 vergrößert, d.h. die Pflanzzone größer gemacht.
Voriges Jahr war der Teich das erste Mal seit 6 Jahren glasklar - alles paßte.
Seit Oktober haben wir einen wasserverrückten jungen, großen Hund und dazu noch zwei wasserverrückte Kinder.
Hundsi läuft natürlich, seit das Eis so gut wie weg ist, ständig durch den flachen Bereich, springt ins tiefe mit den Kindern, etc.
Naja, dass der Teich heuer nicht klar ist, ist auch klar

Stört aber soweit keinen. Nur - heuer sind in der wirklichen Flachzone (max. 10cm Wasserstand) so gut wie alle Pflanzen erfroren. Nur ganz am Rand treibt was aus. Wir haben allerdings auch nur Schotter im Teich, der allerdings nach 7 Jahren schon genug an Substrat bildet. Nachsetzen hat mit unserem Hund heuer jedoch keinen Sinn. Ich  bräuchte da also was ganz robustes, schnell wachsendes und wucherndes.
Gibts sowas?

Außerdem ist heuer erstmals das Zyperngras so gut wie gar nicht gekommen. Ich weiss schon, dass es innen vergreist und nur am Rand mehr wächst, aber heuer kommt auch am Rand gar nimmer viel. Sitzt von Anfang an, also seit 7 Jahren im Teich und darf wachsen, wo und wie es will. 
Da nun nur mehr die dichten Rhizome zu sehen sind, zwischen denen zaghaft der __ Fieberklee sich seinen Weg sucht, wollte ich wissen, ob ich diese Rhizome nun entfernen muss oder ob ich in dieses Wurzelgeflecht hinein andere Pflanzen setzen kann. Welche würden damit zurecht kommen, in diesem Geflecht zu wachsen?

anbei noch ein paar fotos...

lg und vielen vielen DANK
fischerl


----------



## Limnos (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich - Zyperngras*

Hi

Um welches Zypergras handelt es sich? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es der winterharte Cyperus longus ist, der nicht horstig wächst. Dazwischen würde die robuste Flatterbinse sich behaupten können, ferne viele Seggenarten. Aber man könnte auch __ Brunnenkresse dazwischen säen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## mg1990 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich - Zyperngras*

wenn du eine robuste pflanze willst hol die __ kalmus, bei mir wächst es sehr schnell und dem hat der winter kein bisschen geschadet. die frage ist nur ob es einem gefällt.


----------



## fischerl (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich - Zyperngras*

Guten Morgen,

danke für die Antworten. 

@limnos:
ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich um das von dir genannte Zyperngras handelt. Wir haben es nur als "Cyperus" gekauft, allerdings schon vor sieben Jahren im Herbst und bis jetzt ist die Pflanze ja auch brav gewachsen - nur heuer ist schon mehr verkahlt als an den Außenrändern nachwächst... Leider...

Nachdem ich jetzt nachgesehen hab, was eine Flatterbinse ist, glaub ich, dass ich diese schon an einer anderen Stelle habe, könnte sein. Die __ Seggen gefallen mir auch gut.
Für __ Brunnenkresse denke ich, ist der Wasserstand über den Wurzeln zu hoch. Da ist gut 5-10cm Wasser über den Wurzeln.

@mg1990:
__ Kalmus würde mir auch gefallen. Einmal schauen, woher ich den wieder bekomme!

Danke für die Tipps!

LG
fischerl


----------



## Limnos (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich - Zyperngras*

Hi fischerl

Bei mir ist das C. longus schon fast eine Plage. Es ist sehr durchsetzungsstark und, ohne dass man mit der Grabgabel vorlockert, auch nicht auszureißen. D.h. jedenfalls nicht samt Rhizomen.Leider wächst es auch durch den Wurzelbereich von Sträuchern. Es werden auch Rhizome frei ins Wasser hinein gebildet. Die lassen sich wenigstens abschneiden. __ Brunnenkresse wächst auch flutend; da sind 5-10 cm Wasserstand absolut passend.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

